# Design Master Spray Paint



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I first came into contact with Design Master spray paint when I was a prop man in a theatre in Buffalo, New York.

Prior to that I had always been a Krylon man.

Design master is a color tool used primarily by the floral industry, and is more like a spray dye than a spray paint. Unless you put it on really thick you don't get all the solids that you do from other spray paints.

The really cool thing about Design Master is that many of the colors are transparent so it's like doing watercolor with spray paint.

The color, "Glossy Wood Tone" makes everything look better. It adds that realistic patina to just about everything.

You can usually find Design Master at craft stores, or you could order it from a wholesale floral supply.


----------

